# How high do I have to maintain my grades to keep my acceptance into RMC open?



## fanman (8 Jun 2010)

Hi all, I got accepted into RMC Kingston for engineering. I had recieved my package with the terms and conditions (have to complete my current academic year) but I was wondering how high I have to maintain my marks? The letter had nothing on minimum passing grades on my current courses. Not that I will have any trouble (have a 90% average on my subjects pre-exam) but I was simply just curious. My civilian friends who are going to various universities all have to maintain a certain mark to keep their acceptance open for their faculty, so was just wondering if RMC Kingston/St.jean had this term as well.

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## fanman (12 Jun 2010)

No ideas?


----------



## ShortBus (12 Jun 2010)

Keep them as high as you can. That's what I would do.


----------



## fanman (13 Jun 2010)

ShortBus said:
			
		

> Keep them as high as you can. That's what I would do.



Well that's a definite, but my question is: Is there a certain grade I have to keep? (like other civilian universities)


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jun 2010)

I may be wrong, but I seem to recall that all you need is pass mark.


----------



## fanman (14 Jun 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I seem to recall that all you need is pass mark.



I find that actually kind of funny. You keep your Gr. 11 marks high, apply with those marks, once you're accepted, all you need is a pass. 
AWESOME!!! But I'll still try to keep my 90 average.....


----------



## DexOlesa (14 Jun 2010)

I graduated 6 years ago with an 86% I got in. Again just do your best. If your marks were good enough to get accepted you are not going to drop enough to get kicked out


----------

